# Who is the brainiac?



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

My new tires are BF Goodrich All Terrain TA's and they say "Made in the USA" on them. Who did this and where do I send the thank you email?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Don't send to this guy. He lives in France.


[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here Contact BFG | BFGoodrich Tires


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Corday said:


> Don't send to this guy. He lives in France.
> 
> 
> Here [url=http://www.bfgoodrichtires.com/contact-us.page]Contact BFG | BFGoodrich Tires


Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

In order to be labeled "Made in the USA" it only needs 70% of the end product to be made in the USA. Could be US material and assembled in Mexico.

Michelin Tires are hard to beat. We could learn a lot from them. Best tires I ever had.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Or Mexican material combined with American material and assembled here. Personally I'm hoping for the latter.
My General Grabber AT2's were made in Mexico and they lasted 4 years of combined on road, off road, and pure Hedoublel, and the only problem I ever had from them is I shredded the side wall of one with my trailer once


----------

